# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  what are you eating??

## MIke R

grillin up a storm tonight:

Maple/Bourbon marinated steak tips

Key West lime marinated boneless chicken breast

grilled corn on the cob

Roasted spicy quartered mini Yukon golds

Steamed Fiddleheads brushed with lemon butter

Tomato/Mozz/Basil salad

----------


## amyb

Headin out to point Lookout for lobsters!

See ya

----------


## MIke R

enjoy!...soon enough I'll be ass deep in lobsters....so for now its meat!!!

----------


## Grey

Sounds like the perfect summer meal -- Enjoy!

----------


## Dennis

Baked oysters with artichokes and panko then sauté soft-shelled crabs with smoked paprika aioli. 

Gruner Veltliner.

----------


## MIke R

excellent...nice wine pairing too

----------


## Voosh

Arrrngh! I'm just eating basic crap here tonight. Such is a day in Voosh world when the lady of the house (and chef extraordinaire) is out.

----------


## andynap

Baby Back Ribs, Cole slaw and Yuengling (light).

----------


## MIke R

...you know its spring when the fiddleheads are out...and blueberries

so today Wendi made her amazing blueberry cobbler

 


and I got me some fiddleheads  for the dinner veggie

----------


## andynap

Have not seen fiddleheads here yet- Phyllis is making crawfish etouffee today.

----------


## MIke R

> Phyllis is making crawfish etouffee today.




boy do I love that...

----------


## MIke R

I'm cooking for the week today...Pasta Fagioli..Beef Bourguignon...roast chickens...

probably have  a little of each...with some fiddleheads and fresh baked bread

----------


## andynap

We do our heavy cooking on the weekends. During the work week I make things that are relatively fast- like ribeyes on the grill, pork stir fry, pasta and beans, duck breast, bockwurst.

----------


## MIke R

I cook up a lot on Sunday and  we ride the leftover train til Wednesday then after that I do easy stuff like you do


but all that changes with summer...

----------


## Grey

what does a fiddlehead taste like?

----------


## MIke R

its a fern...a really nice flavor....think asparagus and mushroom together...very earthy...love em..they are only available for a few weeks because once they open up and become a fern - thats it...so we eat em a lot while they are available

----------


## Rosemary

Blueberries so soon?  How nice.  Ducks are nesting beside our top secret fiddlehead patch. Looks like eight eggs.

----------


## andynap

Duck breast and fresh eggs- yummy....... LOL

----------


## MIke R

local farm has blueberries growing in a hot house til the weather gets nice and the outdoors ones get going.....so we grabbed a few pints....the blueberries on our property look like they are still a month away

----------


## MIke R

> Ducks are nesting beside our top secret fiddlehead patch. .




how hard are fiddleheads to grow???

I tried doing an asparagus hill and failed miserably at that

----------


## Rosemary

Mike, I don't know-we have only found fiddleheads out and about.  This is funny.  It never occurred to me to grow them, unlike asparagus.  In that, we are one.  A flop for me.

----------


## KevinS

> ... I got me some fiddleheads  for the dinner veggie



I need to get over to the airport for lunch. Nancy is likely to have fiddleheads on the menu.

----------


## MIke R

better hurry....they'll be gone soon enough.....especially with all this rain

----------


## andynap

I did asparagus when I first opened my enclosed garden 16 years ago- it was successful but took too much room in a restricted area. I still have my special asparagus knife- serrated and hooked.

----------


## Rosemary

Ix-nay on the duck eggs, Andy.  They all hatched!  Springtime is amazing.

----------


## andynap

Hatchlings- quack quack. We had duck breast tonight- delicious.

----------


## Voosh

"Kashi Go Lean" with soy milk. I cheated. Had some creamed herring and tasty feta beforehand. Ooops.

----------


## Jeanette

We had Dinic's roast pork and roast beef sandwiches from the Reading Terminal Market. yummy...

----------


## Rosemary

We just had soft shell crabs with lots and lots of lemon and sauteed spinach.  Springtime.

----------


## Rosemary

Thirty years ago tonight Roger and I had our first date. Days before, I sold him a scrub brush in the boatyard in which I worked.  He invited me to dinner, asked me what food I enjoyed.  I looked at him like a charmed snake.  "Fish," I answered.   Fish.  So off we went for fish, little knowing my darling was a midwest beef guy.  He had the sole, and I am proud of him to this day. On the way to dinner, Roger asked me if I would like to see where he lived. You bet, thought I.  He turned down the road.  I saw a pretty house surrounded with lilacs in full bloom. I crossed my fingers. "That's my house." he said. Our girls grew up there.

----------

